# 55 Gal, pics finally.



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1536049&l=eab46&id=506332938
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1536051&l=d6ec2&id=506332938
apparently that is the link that will work? pics are from a blackberry, so not the best!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

daking said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1536049&l=eab46&id=506332938
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1536051&l=d6ec2&id=506332938
> apparently that is the link that will work? pics are from a blackberry, so not the best!


That's very nice, I love the wood.


----------

